# What States Have You Lived In?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

(This thread is mainly for the Americans here on the site. If some of our members from other countries would like to start similar threads, please do!)

What states have you lived in?

I have lived in:
Mississippi (birthplace)
Texas
Florida
North Carolina
South Carolina
Alabama
Virginia

I guess you could call me a southern boy.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii
Hawaii

I guess I'm boring, or lucky?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

New Mexico (born here)
Mississippi (mom's folks from there)
Indiana
Virginia
Georgia
Texas
Alaska
Hawaii
Tennessee
and then back home to NM

also SouthKorea


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Texas (birthplace)
California
Florida
Hawaii (Oahu)
Texas


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ohio(birthplace), Indiana, Georgia, N. Carolina, Oklahoma, Missouri(misery), Washington, also Germany and Korea.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

going to be easy to spot military guys!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Hawaii
> Hawaii
> Hawaii
> Hawaii
> ...


luckyyyyyyy


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

colorado
oklahoma
alabama
n. carolina
Missouri
germany


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Wisconsin (Born there)
Nebraska
Missouri (Ever heard of Knob Knoster?







)
Greece
North Dakota (-40 keeps the riff raff out -







)
South Korea
New Jersey
Kansas
Minnesota


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

LVO said:


> going to be easy to spot military guys!


Yeah, Let's make a rule that being "deployed" doesn't count as "living" there. Agreed?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sharkman said:


> going to be easy to spot military guys!


Yeah, Let's make a rule that being "deployed" doesn't count as "living" there. Agreed?
[/quote]

Since this is supposed to be a thread about "States" where you've lived, such a rule seems unnecessary.


----------



## samcro NC (Nov 8, 2010)

france (born)

new caledonia


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> going to be easy to spot military guys!


Yeah, Let's make a rule that being "deployed" doesn't count as "living" there. Agreed?
[/quote]

Since this is supposed to be a thread about "States" where you've lived, such a rule seems unnecessary.
[/quote]

Sorry Henry. Apparently a bad attempt at humor.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sharkman said:


> going to be easy to spot military guys!


Yeah, Let's make a rule that being "deployed" doesn't count as "living" there. Agreed?
[/quote]

Since this is supposed to be a thread about "States" where you've lived, such a rule seems unnecessary.
[/quote]

Sorry Henry. Apparently a bad attempt at humor.
[/quote]

No apology necessary. Sometimes sarcasm doesn't come off right in writing. FWIW, I agree that a short deployment, particularly in combat conditions, shouldn't count as "living there".


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Massachusetts
Kentucky
Washington
New York
Altered


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Georgia
North Carolina
and Arizona

I am retired military, Fort Gordon, Fort Stewart, Fort Bragg and Fort Huachuca.

I agree with Henry, Iraq, Germany, Kuwait, Korea and other assorted places are NOT states. LOL Chris


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Florida
South Carolina
Home bred and plan to die,
Tennessee
At times, various states of confusion.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Indiana
Illinois ('bout 4 times)
Pennsylvania ( 2 times)
Kentucky
Missouri (soon to be)


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Illinois (brithplace)
Virginia
West Virginia
Kentucky
Michigan
Florida
North Carolina

Not states but regular duty tours
2 years Korea
5 years Greece


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Illinois and Texas -- Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

1st to last

Massachusetts 33 yrs
Long Island NY. 4months I Specify LI NY because it seemed like it is it's own state to me.
Alabama 3yrs
Georgia 13 yrs


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

My Dad work in Construction (roads, dams etc.) I was 16 years old before I realized people stayed in place for more than one season.
Utah
Idaho
Washington
Oregon
California
Nevada
New Mexico
South Dakota
Colorado
Wyoming
Kansas (KANSAS)
All of them except Washington and Kansas many times.


----------



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

New York


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Born and raised New Joisey Boy YO-fagetabboutit!!!







Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have lived in a few, but I would have to say my favourite state to live in is inebriated.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Mississippi (Birthplace)
Tennessee
Ohio
Texas
South Carolina
California
Arizona


----------

